# Benutzerverwatung: "namenlose" Benutzer

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

wie erklärt man, daß in der Liste, die es mit 

```
cat /etc/group
```

geben kann, "Benutzer" gibt, die beispilesweise "12" oder "209" heißen? Es handelt sich dabei um "Systembenutzer", und "12" gehört beispielsweise in die Gruppe "mail". 

Was für Konsequenzen hat es, wenn man die Kumpels auch mal einer anderen Gruppe zuordnet, und welche Konsequenzen hat es, wenn ich meinen Benutzer "amadeus" in die Gruppe "mail" stelle und die doofe "12" dafür rauszuwerfen versuche?

Grüße

Christoph S.

----------

## borsdel

na, vorsicht, der aufbau ist wie folgt

```
Gruppenname:Passwort:Gruppennummer:Mitgliederliste
```

aber das hättest du mit man group auch fix rausbekommen  :Wink: 

mfg borsdel

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *borsdelaber wrote:*   

>  das hättest du mit man group auch fix rausbekommen ;)

 

Hm. Du meinst den zarten Hinweis "no one seems to keep /etc/group up-to-date"?

----------

## borsdel

k.a. was in deiner man-page, steht, meine sagt folgendes:

```
GROUP(5)                         Dateiformate                         GROUP(5)

BEZEICHNUNG

       group - Benutzer - Gruppen Datei

BESCHREIBUNG

       /etc/group  ist  eine  ASCII  Datei,  die  Gruppen  definiert  zu denen

       Benutzer gehoren.  Es gibt nur einen Eintrag pro Zeile, und jede  Zeile

       hat folgendes Format:

              GruppenName:PaBwort:GruppenKennung:BenutzerListe

       Beschreibungen der Felder:

       GruppenName

              Die Bezeichnung der Gruppe.

       PaBwort

              Das  (verschlusselte)  Gruppen - PaBwort.  Wenn dieses Feld leer

              ist, dann wird kein PaBwort benotigt.

       GruppenKennung

              Die numerische Identifikation der Gruppe.

       BenutzerListe

              Alle Namen der Mitglieder, getrennt durch Kommas.

DATEIEN

       /etc/group

SIEHE AUCH

       login(1), newgrp(1), passwd(5).

Linux                          19. Dezember 1998                      GROUP(5)

```

und ob aktuell oder nicht (1998  :Wink: ), ich denke dass format hat sich nicht geändert.

mfg borsdel

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *borsdel wrote:*   

> k.a. was in deiner man-page, steht, meine sagt folgendes:

 

Na gut, meine sagt es in englischer Sprache. Aber was hast du da nun gelesen, was in bezug zu meiner Ausgangsfrage steht - nämlich warum bestimmte Mitgliedernamen (das betrifft vor allem die "Systembenutzer") nur aus Ziffern bestehen?

----------

## SinoTech

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> wie erklärt man, daß in der Liste, die es mit 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Also zum einen darf ein username nicht mit einer Ziffer beginnen

```

$ adduser 123

adduser: invalid user name '123'

$ adduser a123 # Kein Fehler

```

Zum anderen ist die "12" die du gesehen hast ist wahrscheinlich nur die Gruppennummer, nicht aber ein User der in der Gruppe Mitglied ist:

 *grep 12 /etc/group wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mail:x:12:mail
> 
> 

 

12 = Gruppennummer

mail = Ein User der Mitglied dieser Grupper ist.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## borsdel

jepp, ein wenig lesen hatte ich eigentlich auch erwartet  :Wink: 

mfg borsdel

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> die "12" die du gesehen hast [ist] wahrscheinlich nur die Gruppennummer, nicht aber ein User der in der Gruppe

 

Ups. Achso. Stimmt. Na gut.

Ähm ... räussper ... also warum gibts dann Gruppen, die "12" heißen dürfen? Und wenn mir jetzt jemand einen "auf die zwölf hauen" will (nagut,die Frage setze ich um diese Zeit lieber nicht fort)

----------

## think4urs11

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Ähm ... räussper ... also warum gibts dann Gruppen, die "12" heißen dürfen? 

 

Gibt es höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht außer deine group ist defekt  :Wink: 

mail::12:mail

portage::250:portage,think

1. Feld - Name der Gruppe, hier 'mail' bzw. 'portage'

2. Feld - Passwort der Gruppe, hier leer

3. Feld - Nummer der Gruppe, hier '12' bzw. '250'

4. Feld - Mitglieder der Gruppe, hier 'mail' (der BENUTZER mail) bzw. 'portage' + 'think'

Das System arbeitet mit den Gruppen-IDs, du hingegen eher mit den Namen.

Ist im Endeffekt ganz grob gesprochen nichts anderes als die Zuordnung zwischen DNS-Name und IP-Adresse. (Oder greifst du auf 140.211.166.170 statt auf forums.gentoo.org zu?)

----------

## SinoTech

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   die "12" die du gesehen hast [ist] wahrscheinlich nur die Gruppennummer, nicht aber ein User der in der Gruppe 
> 
> Ups. Achso. Stimmt. Na gut.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Kein problem, und danke für den Hinweis auf das fehlende "ist"  :Wink: .

Cheers,

Sino

----------

